# HOW BEST TO PREPARE FOR EGG TRANSFER (AFTER COLLECTION)?



## Pik (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello, I was wondering if you could advise me.

What is the best way to prepare your body after egg collection and before transfer. Should you carry on as normal? Or rest like you do on the 2ww. 

I am very activity based person, so I want to do what Im used to, but I also have heard the uterus needs to be relaxed. Can you advise?

Thanks


----------



## amilouharris (Mar 17, 2011)

hiya...it all depends on how you feel after egg collection. I had alot of follicles and 21 eggs collected and felt pretty sore and comfortable for about a week after. i was told to take it easy, drink 2-3litres of water a day and eat a high protein diet, as it all helps with the 'fluid' that builds back up in your ovaries. the embryo transfer was the easy bit! but you need to take it easy after that. put your feet up and watch some trash on tv! i am a week into my 2ww and due to test on the 26th..just remember, if in doubt dont do it, its all too special, and its only for a few weeks! i wish you all the luck xx


----------



## Pik (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you very much, that's great - good advise about the water, I didn't think that would matter between egg collection and transfer.
WOW 21 eggs, that is amazing. I think I've only got about 8 - you must have been incredible. Good luck with your 2ww, I hope all goes well for you - good luck!!
Thanks again.
x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I felt really ill after EC, but by ET I felt fine.  I went shopping straight after ET and went back to work the next day and for all of the 2ww.

I am not trying to sound like a hero, its just my clinic told me to carry on as normal and that there is no evidence to suggest that sitting indoors for 2 weeks changes the outcome of IVF.  There was a woman on the Babycentre website who had a flying lesson in her 2week and she got a BFP.

I was only told not to bath or swim in the 2 week. 

Good luck.

x


----------

